# My pictures from just meeting David Attenborough!



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well just got back from the book signing...stood in the rain for an hour but worth it!





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Im jelous beyond belief!

What a fab experience. What did you talk about and what did he write in your book?


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

He asked if I had been watching Life in Cold Blood and said sorry for the fact i had to que lol

He was only signing his name because the que was miles long!! There wasn't a limit to the ammount of books u could have got signed though and had I known that before I would have bought more books!


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Just found out he's going to the History Museum in London on 27th for another life in cold blood book signing.

Further info: What's on - Natural History Museum


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

How did you find out he was there....I have looked at the waterstones web site and according to that they have 2 more but no-where near me.......i cant find anything else...where do I look....


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Ive actually got 2 copies as i brought one a few weeks ago and then i was given one for my birthday last week!

Will defo have to go to london and meet him. ive got the Life Collection on DVD so might take that as well.....

:whistling2:

Sir Attenborough is such a legend :notworthy:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

Think these are the dates...found them on another thread

20th Waterstones, Birmingham New Street, Birmingham- 1pm
20th Borders,Magdalen Street, Oxford-6pm
21st Borders, The Square, Bournemouth- 12:30pm
21st Waterstone's, Peascod Street, Windsor- 5pm
27th Waterstone's,Thames Street, Kingston-Upon-Thames- 1pm
27th Natural History Museum Cromwell Road, London- 4:30pm
28th Blackwells, Park Street, Bristol-1pm
28th Topping & Co The Paragon, Bath- 5pm


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

MSL said:


> How did you find out he was there....I have looked at the waterstones web site and according to that they have 2 more but no-where near me.......i cant find anything else...where do I look....


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/97506-met-sir-david-attenbourgh-tonight.html#post1380440


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

thankyou, I think i will try and get up to london for the 27th......


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

thats like a boy meeting superman or spiderman

the guy is my hero................


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> thats like a boy meeting superman or spiderman
> 
> the guy is my hero................


 
Pretty cool huh... I went really shy around him though and couldnt stop but stare! He must of been thinking what a weirdo! :lol2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ledge


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

kelly2103 said:


> Pretty cool huh... I went really shy around him though and couldnt stop but stare! He must of been thinking what a weirdo! :lol2:


or maybe he thought the ladies still dig him at 80:lol2:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> or maybe he thought the ladies still dig him at 80:lol2:


:lol2: A bit to old for me!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

what about sean connery 78, then? woman still go nuts over him :lol2:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> what about sean connery 78, then? woman still go nuts over him :lol2:


 
nah not for me either...now Johnny Depp is a different story! :flrt:


----------



## neep_neep (Oct 18, 2007)

I met him in WHSmiths on Tuesday! :flrt:

So. Ridiculously. Awesome. :notworthy:

Had a little conversation with him and had my photo taken with him and everything!

I also took my Planet Earth book to be signed, but the bouncer people were insistent that we were only allowed one book per person, cos he was running out of time 

Still, I got a personalised message and I got to hear his melodic tones addressed to me... my life is complete!


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

he's an amazing actor, i own several of his movies apart from the shite willy wonka remake, :lol2:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah he is amazing..yet to see Sweeny Todd though.


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

i want to see that :whistling2:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> i want to see that :whistling2:


Meet you at the cinema in 10 :lol2::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

kelly2103 said:


> Meet you at the cinema in 10 :lol2::lol2:


fair enough, back row then?


----------



## ViRMiN (Aug 6, 2007)

I wonder how many "signed" books will appear on eBay? Nothing like a good bit of cynicism before popping off to bed! :crazy: (Also good for hiding jealousy! :whistling2


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

rasperandy said:


> fair enough, back row then?


Of course


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

stop it...........:bash:


----------



## kelly2103 (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol2:


----------

